# Scoveston Fort, Pembrokeshire



## godzilla73 (Aug 10, 2010)

Plenty has been written about this absolutely huge derelict fort elsewhere on this site - but suffice to say, one cannot grasp what a massive white elephant it is until it goes there. I visited with Newage and Fluffy, (who at the time of writing, are still down in Wales looking at abandoned airfields) and I'm fairly sure that they will have a few better pictures than mine. As always though, it was a top explore.

It is massively overgrown, and really only two of the caponier tunnels and associated casemates, along with the barrack block are accessible. Despite this, the size of the fort meant that we spent about 3 hours inside, and will almost certainly be going back at some point to do the rest.

The entrance tunnel- looking back towards the original door (I know Newage has got some better shots of this)






Outside/Inside the barrack block

















These next few are from the caponier furthest from the entrance, which is the easiest to access. This is at the top of the polygon (if you know your Palmerston forts)





















As always for me, its the details that make a visit. One of the highlights was the terracotta air bricks in the powder magazines. These had clearly been hand glazed and were in remarkably good nick, as were the ceiling and floor timbers, which had very little rot





























And these are from the caponier and powder magazines that are nearest the entrance - 





































A really interesting place - Fluff and Newage will have more of this soon - or as soon as they get back above ground.
More pics at http://s336.photobucket.com/albums/n353/mechagodzilla73/Scoveston%20Fort/
Enjoy!!!
GDZ


----------



## Gazmat (Aug 11, 2010)

Lovely little fort there! Would make a cracking Museum! Nice Job


----------



## chilli (Aug 11, 2010)

fantastic place, cheers


----------



## ShellyDuckDuck (Aug 11, 2010)

Fantastic pics,wot a place!!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 12, 2010)

WE'RE BACK !!
Wow what a place this is !! An absolutely top notch explore,pissing down with rain,hackin' our way through 12 foot high stinging nettles,bramble bushes and GODS BARBED WIRE aka gorse (please do not use this description of the dreaded prickley stuff anywhere outside of this forum as it is now a registered trade mark of Newage,and he will prosecute !!)Not to mention avoiding bloody big holes in the ground and being unable to see anything except the jungle !!Even David Bellamy wouldn't wummidge awound in this undergwoth !!
Seriously though i cant recommend this place highly enough it truly is everything a good explore should be,we even got permission from the farmer first so it was totally relaxed-no chance of a double barrel in your face accompanied by the immortal words "oi !! get orf my laaand !!"The only problem,as Godzy said,is that even with a plan we only found two fifths of the place-it's that overgrown !! Still as the great man said we will be back and this time you're all invited !!!
PS; Oh ! Those hand glazed,Italian,terracotta air bricks.It's enough to make a grown man cry


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 12, 2010)

PPS; I suppose that the Police tape still hanging from the gates is from a few years back when that local doctor committed suicide here.?


----------

